# Ceramic tile shower



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

HS345 said:


> Yep.....don't ask me where I came up with six bucks a bag. :jester:


I was just gonna ask.....:laughing:


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

angus242 said:


> For $60, I can get 300 lbs of thinset.


what kind of thinset? cheapest thinset we have here intoronto is about 8-9 bucks a for a 50 pound bag, but that is non-modified


----------



## TileWizard (Jan 14, 2011)

WOW i really struck a nerve on this thread. 

This is Chapco this is what i have used for many years and it works amazing.

All CHAPCO Safe-Set adhesives are solvent-free, non-flammable,
freeze/thaw stable, and nearly odor-free. Safe-Set adhesives
can be used where other adhesives might present potential
health risks. They are suitable for office buildings, hotels,
hospitals, schools, restaurants, nursing homes, etc. Safe-Set
adhesives contain one or more micro-biocides to inhibit the​growth of mold and mildew.
It exceeds ANSI A136.1 (SB1992) TYPE I & II
Specification. It exhibits excellent water resistance, is freeze/​thaw stable, spreads easily, sets quickly, and is easy to clean up.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Bastien1337 said:


> It gets such bad rap because of all the people who use it improperly.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I saw a job once where the "tile guy" was using mastic on 16 stone over gypcrete...and yes, he used it to build up. I think a lot of handymen/DIY types buy the buckets because they don't have to do anything with them...and they don't have a mixer, if they even think that far.


----------



## TileWizard (Jan 14, 2011)

CO762 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> I saw a job once where the "tile guy" was using mastic on 16 stone over gypcrete...and yes, he used it to build up. I think a lot of handymen/DIY types buy the buckets because they don't have to do anything with them...and they don't have a mixer, if they even think that far.


 
my boss subed me out to another company once when we got realy slow and the guy was setting his cut tiles soaking wet on the wall with mastic. i kept my mouth shut. and did my thing


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

TileWizard said:


> my boss subed me out to another company once when we got realy slow and the guy was setting his cut tiles soaking wet on the wall with mastic. i kept my mouth shut. and did my thing


I hate those situations. you need to get paid, but hey sometimes you gotta say.................


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

TileWizard said:


> the guy was setting his cut tiles soaking wet on the wall with mastic. i kept my mouth shut. and did my thing


Hey, a steam shower is a steam shower. Ya gotta do whatcha gotta do.


----------



## TileWizard (Jan 14, 2011)

CO762 said:


> Hey, a steam shower is a steam shower. Ya gotta do whatcha gotta do.


 
uh i wasnt talking about steam showers. i would never use it or alllow someone to use mastic in a steam shower


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

I've always liked that pic. It's funny, but talk about stick built.


----------



## Richie926 (Feb 17, 2011)

i like using mastic for small tiles. Does anyone have any advice on how to hold 12x12 tiles on a shower wall when using Thinset?


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

A ledger board and spacers.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

just did a 9x12 tub surround and wainscot with glass mosaic border and pencil liners. used 1/8 spacers and no sag. Thinset worked great. mastic, NEVER again.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Richie926 said:


> Does anyone have any advice on how to hold 12x12 tiles on a shower wall when using Thinset?


Thinset.


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

Richie926 said:


> i like using mastic for small tiles. Does anyone have any advice on how to hold 12x12 tiles on a shower wall when using Thinset?


what kind of thinset are you using. You can buy high quality low sag thinsets that will grab tiles hard. I was installing 24"x24" 1/2" thick porcelain and had no problems. I used this product


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Bastien1337 said:


> what kind of thinset are you using.


I've used all types/brands of thinset and never had a problem with them sticking to the walls. (between you and me: something's fishy here...  )


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

CO762 said:


> I've used all types/brands of thinset and never had a problem with them sticking to the walls. (between you and me: something's fishy here...  )


----------



## bazemk1979 (May 20, 2009)

Hmrepairs said:


> Not sure where to post this. What do you more experienced guys think of Tec Double Duty Plus? Or would you rather just use thinset in shower applications. Any bad experneces? 6X6 wall tile going up.


 
Thinset in shower always,but if your stubborn and want to take the easy way,at least do first 2-3 feet from the ground up with thinset and the rest with mastic,BUT!!! overall do not do mastic in showers mo matter what.

the only safe wet area to do mastic is the back splash kitchen,and the reason why I choose mastic on it because here in Florida all back splashes walls are made out of dry wall and no matter what thin set you use on it it just wont grab,so mastic is a best choice for drywall bonding.If it would of been any type cement based sheets such as the durrock,I wouldnt iven dare to use mastic.FYI never try to save on materials when quality is in question,especially a good bonding multipurpose thin set,not worth risking it over saving 5-7 bucks per bag.


----------

